# Ed the Electrician



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

And to think I worked for this guy when I was a teenager. These are the guys who give all of us a bad rep. 

I tell my employees that you have to assume you are on camera and can be seen and heard at all times, so act accordingly.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

That’s the craziest thing I have ever heard!


How can anyone get an F from the Better Business Bureau?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Mordekyle said:


> That’s the craziest thing I have ever heard!
> 
> 
> How can anyone get an F from the Better Business Bureau?


He's an embarrassment and the reason I didn't last long at that company. His brother tried hard to keep everything together.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I call smokers '85-percenters'. Ed's more of a 15-percenter.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tightened the wire back up and didn't charge.

"What are you saying?":laughing:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I can believe that, he is probably an inspector now.

The 1st electrician I ever used was just like him, then he became an inspector for a company that towns used to use years ago instead of having their own. I cant remember the name of that company though.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thing about shows like that, if you troll long enough, you'll inevitably come up with a loser--which is what sells. I've never seen them say exactly how many good guys they had to go through before hitting the winner. And an early hit could just be the luck of the draw.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Tinstaafl said:


> Thing about shows like that, if you troll long enough, you'll inevitably come up with a loser--which is what sells. I've never seen them say exactly how many good guys they had to go through before hitting the winner. And an early hit could just be the luck of the draw.


True, they probably call the companies with the worst reviews


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

NJ Contractor said:


> True, they probably call the companies that advertise on Craigslist.


Fify.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

All they have to do is check with BBB. 

Maybe on line reviews.


----------



## 819Almonte (Dec 16, 2019)

What a stupid liar...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> All they have to do is check with BBB.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe on line reviews.


If someone complains to the BBB and you don't respond you get an automatic F.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

He doesn’t even look like the type of guy most people would let in their home, nevermind whatever bad reviews he got.

We hired a sketchy electrician and he was sketchy. A ho-hum conclusion.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

No offense to present company, btw. Guy just looks sloppy as they come.


----------

